# How age is counted in express entry system?



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

My age at time of ITA is 29 years and 8 months. How Express entry system has count my age? Is it count with 30 years or 29 years?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

itsme2000 said:


> My age at time of ITA is 29 years and 8 months. How Express entry system has count my age? Is it count with 30 years or 29 years?


You don't have an ITA yet... you need to have a qualifying CRS score to get one of those.

You should state your age (via DOB) when you create your Express Entry profile and the system should calculate your age related points and add it to the calculation. 

I would expect that at your next birthday, the system would adjust your points accordingly.


----------



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

My question is still unanswered! Is it count with 30 years or 29 years?


----------



## Arpich (Apr 6, 2016)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> You don't have an ITA yet... you need to have a qualifying CRS score to get one of those.
> 
> You should state your age (via DOB) when you create your Express Entry profile and the system should calculate your age related points and add it to the calculation.
> 
> I would expect that at your next birthday, the system would adjust your points accordingly.


Hi itsme!!!
I think WestCoastCanadianGirl is right.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsme2000 said:


> My question is still unanswered! Is it count with 30 years or 29 years?


Since you're not 30 yet why do you think it would count you as being 30?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

colchar said:


> Since you're not 30 yet why do you think it would count you as being 30?


I think he's just worried about whether or not the system will dock his EE profile 5 points for turning 30 when he does actually turn 30 this fall.


----------

